# Sunset Hawk



## GearGuru21 (Apr 28, 2015)

Howdy all! I'm new to the photography section and I thought I'd share one of my favorites from a North Texas pheasant hunt. Being a super novice with a beginners camera, the quality is nothing to brag about, I just happened to be at the right place at the right time!!


----------



## Blindluck (May 18, 2015)

Awesome picture


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pic!


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cooool


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

...but you have an eye for composition and recognition of the moment. A lot of people out there now making investments in dollars without those skills. Like buying a better fishing rod will somehow make you catch more fish.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice


----------

